# Intestinal parasites



## Guest (Dec 13, 2000)

I thought this article was very interesting. It mentions a link between IBS and intestinal parasites in some patients.~Caurie http://home.vicnet.net.au/~mecfs/general/parasites.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

CauCau, what is this from? Who is this guy? I mean what are his credentials? Very interesting. Good post, thanks. brian


----------

